# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Michel Odent u Osijeku 08.05.08, radionica o porodu

## Saradadevii

"Za svoj dan osječke primalje poklanjaju svim ženama, trudnicama i  majkama radionicu M. Odenta u sklopu XXXII. Simpozija Hrvatske udruge primalja, Osijek, Hotel "Osijek".

Radionica će se održati *8. svibnja 2008. od 14.30 do 17.30 i otvorena je za javnost.* 

Za sve detalje kontaktirajte nas na info@udrugaprimalja.hr "

preneseno s http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/novosti...je.aspx?ID=107

program simpozija primalja na
http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/baza/up...RIMALJE-A5.pdf

----------


## mikka

eeee, sta nije u zagrebu koji dan ranije  :Grin:

----------


## meda

jel ide ko iz zg-a?

----------


## Saradadevii

idu, javi se MJ

----------


## Ifigenija

Joj, ja imam pitanje za dr. Odenta... zapravo - cijeli slučaj - svoj - o prenošenju, nezrelom cerviksu i tak, a ne mogu doć. Tj. mogla bih, al će me muž zatvorit i vezat za radijator - termin mi je 3.5.... i poludio bi da sama putujem u Osijek...iako teško da ću rodit još ohohohoho... zato bih molila dobru dušu da postavi moje pitanje dr. Odentu i da mi kratak sažetak. Ili mogu nazvat, pa da čujem dr. Odenta na zvučnik, ili nešto!

Pliiiizzz!!!

----------


## Saradadevii

> nezrelom cerviksu


  :Laughing:  
ovo cemu se svidjeti!
(mogu zamisliti odgovor..."ako nije zreo, nek ga puste da sazrije")

Napisi jasnije pitanje pa neka cure pitaju.

A mozes i ti sama, ovdje ti mozda odgovori 
http://www.mothering.com/sections/ex...t-archive.html

Sretno!

----------


## Saradadevii

Ifigenija, sada si me potakla da idem tamo nesto citati, pa sam pronasla jedan "klasik" (boldani).


pitanje:
Can artificially rupturing the membranes contribute to fetal distress? I know that it can speed up labour, and that shorter labors can be less distressing, but my daughter's heartbeat dropped considerably not long after my doctor broke my water. 

odgovor
We cannot be sure that, in your particular case, there was a cause and effect relationship between the artificial rupture of the membranes during labor and the changes in your daughter's heartbeat. However it is well understood that, after a rupture of the membranes and therefore after an acceleration of labor at a time chosen by the doctor (or the midwife!), the baby's head is suddenly subject to greater pressure during contractions and the cord is more likely to become compressed. The baby must protect herself by releasing in particular the hormone ?noradrenaline?, which tends to slow down the heartbeat. *The best way to prevent the common temptation of breaking the bag of water is to avoid assessing the progress of labor with vaginal exams.* This is easier when the laboring woman has complete privacy and does not feel guided. In this case an experienced birth attendant can more often than not follow the progress of labor thanks to the noise the mother-to-be is doing, the way she is breathing, and the complex postures her body can find spontaneously.

----------


## Ifigenija

> nezrelom cerviksu
> 			
> 		
> 
>   
> ovo cemu se svidjeti!
> (mogu zamisliti odgovor..."ako nije zreo, nek ga puste da sazrije")
> 
> Napisi jasnije pitanje pa neka cure pitaju.
> ...


Možda je nekome  smiješno to s nezrelim cerviksom. Meni nakon bolničkog izazivanja poroda gelovima i crkavanja po hodnicima satima i danima od gladi i žeđi, i nakon toga carskog, sa svim divotama - nije smiješno. 

Pogotovo kad vidim da me možda čeka ista stvar. Velika je sreća imati normalnu trudnoću i porod, i možda se tuđa nevolja može učinit nerazumljivom iz te vizure.

Ali da nije ljudske nesavršenosti ne bi bilo niti medicine, je li tako. I da, ima žena čiji cerviks ne može odradit funkciju otvaranja; kao i onih čiji se cerviks otvara prije vremena, pa gube bebe. Možda nije šik, ali događa se. Uostalom, kao što svaki organ na našem tijelu može imati svoje probleme (od notka i srca, do mozga i kože), tako može i maternica, a s njom i cerviks.

Možda sam jedna od tih žena, i nije mi smiješno. I moja je mama jedna od tih žena i bolje da ne znaš njezine priče s poroda. I u mojoj je rodbini bilo sličnih slučajeva. 

Pustite ga da sazrije? Možda bi to rekao, ali ipak vjerujem da ne bi, jer ma koliko poštovao prirodu, sigurno o njoj, kao i o drugim okolnostima upletenim u porod zna dovoljno da kaže nešto više, ili bi stvar rekao barem manje ironično, s više konkretnih uputa što pratiti, i na što se ne obazirati.

----------


## VedranaV

Ali Ifi, zašto odmah i isključivo sumnjati u sebe? Ako tijelo nije spremno za porod, normalno da indukcija neće uspjeti, mogu te rastezati tamo danima i davati ti ne znam što. A vrhunac mi je onda kad medicinari kao jedino rješenje nađu grešku u ženskom tijelu i uopće ne dozvole mogućnost vlastite pogrešne procjene ili pogrešnih protokola. 

Odent općenito ima stav da ako ide, ide, ako ne ide, bolja varijanta za dijete je carski nego indukcija ili ubrzavanje poroda. A ovo ako ide, ide, nije ono što dobiješ kod nas u rodilištu - uključenu štopericu, jarko svjetlo, 5 žena u trudovima uz tebe, hrpu kemijskih spojeva koji nisu proizvod tvog tijela, svako malo nečiju ruku u tvojoj rodnici i mašinu koja radi ping, nego nešto sasvim drugo za što je on proučavanjem fiziologije porođaja zaključio da je potrebno za siguran porođaj - mir, tama, poznata neugrožavajuća okolina, jedna ženska osoba kraj tebe koja ti figurira kao majka, sloboda, toplina, voda, vrijeme.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Možda je nekome smiješno to s nezrelim cerviksom. Meni nakon bolničkog izazivanja poroda gelovima i crkavanja po hodnicima satima i danima od gladi i žeđi, i nakon toga carskog, sa svim divotama - nije smiješno.


Oprosti sto sam te povrijedila svojim komentarom.
Bio je umjesan.

Ono sto ti sa sigurnoscu mogu reci je to da je on protivnik indukcije. 
Ako se misli da je ili dijete ili majka u opasnosti pa se zeli stoga inducirati porod, on misli da je najsigrunije i najbolje napraviti carski rez.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Bio je umjesan.


Trebalo je pisat: Bio je neumjesan

----------


## MGrubi

> I da, ima žena čiji cerviks ne može odradit funkciju otvaranja;


aima i doktora koji faljivaju izračun termina
npr. moja rodica je prošla pakoao indukcije+CR
mada je ona znala da bi termin trebao biti tek za 5-7 dana, a prema njihovom okvirnom proračunu je bila 42.tjedan, nije mogla dr.-a uvjeriti u vrijeme začeća 
njezin proračun je bio točan (otvorena 1prst, bistra voda, uredna trudnoća)

----------


## VedranaV

Još jedna misao - zašto bi se cerviks koji je uredno propustio spermu unutra, koji je zajedno s ostatkom tijela tijekom trudnoće omogućio da se dijete u potpunosti razvije, dakle koji izvrsno radi svoj posao, odjedanput razbolio pred kraj trudnoće? Meni se čini da se tu ipak radi o nečem drugom.

----------


## Felix

koliko se sjecam, bila si rekla da je i tvoja majka radjala dosta nakon termina, kao i ti. mozda je jednostavno rijec o tome da ti genetski duze nosis trudnocu, te da u vrijeme kad doktori smatraju da bi tvoj cerviks trebao biti spreman, on jos nije, ali da su mu dali vremena, 'sazrio' bi?

eskimke radjaju u prosjeku nakon 43 tjedna trudnoce; afrikanke nakon samo 37. oboje je normalno. zasto bi za tebe bilo normalno 40 ili 42 tjedna samo zato sto je to uobicajeno u nasem podneblju?

jesi li razmisljala cekati dokle god ide, tj. dokle god je dijete dobro, plodne vode ima, neovisno o datumima? ili imas neku granicu?

primalja monika iz graza je vec vise puta cekala po mjesec dana nakon sluzbenog termina; djeca koja su rodjena nisu pokazivala nikakve znakove prenesenosti. naprosto, tada im je bilo vrijeme za porod, a ne ranije.

----------


## Ifigenija

Smirila sam se, razgovarala sa dokotorm kod kojeg ću roditi. Čekat će se koliko treba, i kolikogod se može. Uhvatila me šiza, sad sam okej - i ja mislim da moje tijelo zna kad je vrijeme za porod. Eh, ti brojevi i izračuni i statistike...

----------


## Felix

super  :Love:

----------


## Fidji

Osječanke, tko dolazi od vas?

----------


## mamaja

bruno mi je bolestan pa ne mogu reći 100%, ali ako on bude ok dolazim   :Smile:

----------


## Nika

Uf, ja bi ga najradje izljubila. ČP

----------


## mamaja

koga bi ti ljubila?

----------


## @n@

Jel mi štogod plaćamo ili samo 'ulijećemo' na predavanje?!
Što još trebam znati?!   :Embarassed:   :Grin:

----------


## dorotea24

Ja ću se upucati.....radim. Trebala sam promijeniti raspored, a sada mi je kasno. Pa ne mogu vjerovati  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Saradadevii

> Jel mi štogod plaćamo ili samo 'ulijećemo' na predavanje?!
> Što još trebam znati?!


Predavanje je otvoreno za javnost i *besplatno* je (primalje ga poklanjaju za svoj Dan primalja, koji je bio 5.5)
Mozda se samo javi na gornji mail da znaju otprilike koji broj im dolazi

Onima koje imaju interes ili sklonosti za fiziolski porod (nemedikalizirani, prirodni), Odent je vise nego zanimljiv.

A i onima koje ga kritiziraju, super prilika za propitivanje.

----------


## @n@

Thnx, ma to me zanimalo, nisam bila sigurna mogu li uletjeti k'o padobranac. Poslala sam mail na jednu od adresa s Programa.

Uh, sutra put pod kotače. Jedva čekam.   :Heart:

----------


## Ifigenija

Jel može netko pitati Odenta ovo što mene muči - koliko dugo može trajati trudnoća a da sve bude okej? I u kojim slučajevima ne dolazi do zrenja cerviksa, zna li se nešto o tome?

----------


## dorotea24

Jel može netko pitati Odenta što on misli o urastanju posteljice u maternicu i može li se to nekako izbjeći. Meni je na prošlom porodu posteljica jače prirasla uz maternicu i nije se dala izvući van. Jedva je izašla, ali je komad ostao. Nakon kiretaže je ostao još jedan komad koji tada nisu primjetili pa sam ponovno kiretirana nakon nekoliko tjedana. Moglo bi se reći i da sam imala sreće jer su mi ju taj puta jedva uspjeli iščupati van. Raspitala sam se pa sam saznala da vjerovatno imam veće šanse nego ostali da mi se to ponovno dogodi. Kao nekakva sklonost prema tome. Zanima me što on misli o tome i kako se to može spriječiti. Za stavljanje bebe na siku odmah nakon poroda mi je sve jasno no mislim da se tu ipak radi o nekakvoj vrsti patologije pa me zanima jel se to na bilo koji način može izbjeći ili je sve u rukama majke prirode i liječničke intervencije? Ako da koje i kakve? Molim vas da ga to pitate jer me strašno zanima njegovo mišljenje, a nikako se ne mogu sutra sa posla izvući. Toliko mi je sada neopisivo krivo!!!!

Hoće li netko snimati razgovor?
Hoćete li bar detaljno prenijeti nama koji ne možemo biti prisutni?

----------


## dorotea24

> Jel može netko pitati Odenta ovo što mene muči - koliko dugo može trajati trudnoća a da sve bude okej? I u kojim slučajevima ne dolazi do zrenja cerviksa, zna li se nešto o tome?


To i mene jako zanima. Vjerovatno je u većini slučajeva sve ok no sigurno postoje i primjeri kada se radi o možda nekakvom zastoju ili slično.

----------


## MGrubi

dorothea
kako je tekao porod?

----------


## dorotea24

Moj porod je bio induciran i znam što sada odprilike želiš reći, ali mislim da to toliko i nema veze sa samim porodom nego sa maternicom, odnosno sa vrstom maternice (znam da glupo zvuči, ali nemam sada bolji izraz i nadam se da me shvaćaš što mislim)

----------


## Saradadevii

to su ti poslije poroda rekli da je posteljica urasla u maternicu pa da zato nije izlazila van?

----------


## kli_kli

ako je posteljica bas urasla, onda je to zaista problem.
moglo je da se vidi i na ranijim pregledima u trudnoci, mislim da se to stanje zove placenta acreta ili tako nesto, nije ni malo naivno.

druga stvar je ako je porodjaj ubrzavan, ili je ubrzavano samo radanje posteljice, pa telo nije stiglo da odreaguje kako treba.

nadam se da je ipak drugi slucaj, jer je sve na kraju dobro proslo   :Smile:

----------


## dorotea24

Ne. Poslije poroda mi je komad posteljice ostao unutra. Odmah sam kiretirana no doktor to nije dobro napravio jer je jače prirasla uz maternicu, a kada se kiretira odmah nakon poroda zbog veličine, oblika i mlohavosti maternice nema se dobar osjećaj kao kada se kiretira maternica u normalnoj veličini. Ne može se ni raditi UZV zbog velike količine krvi i ostaloga. Nakon 6 tjedana ponovno sam kiretirana i taj su komad jedva iščupali van nakon 45 minuta, a cijeli se proces odvijao uz konstantno praćenje na UZV. Kažu da se u nekim slučajevima posteljica nikako ne može odvojiti od maternice pa ju čak može i probiti i prirasti uz druge organe. U nekim se slučajevima mora liječiti i više puta kiretirati, a najviše ovisi o samoj maternici. Nekim ženama se zbog toga maternica mora i odstraniti. Eto to je onako totalno laički što ja znam, što sam se raspitala i dio onoga  što su mi oni sami rekli.

----------


## dorotea24

> ako je posteljica bas urasla, onda je to zaista problem.
> moglo je da se vidi i na ranijim pregledima u trudnoci, mislim da se to stanje zove placenta acreta ili tako nesto, nije ni malo naivno.


E hvala ti na ovom podatku. Tražit ću od svog ginekologa da obrati pažnju na to ili ću otići privatno na dodatne pretrage. Navodno postoji više stadija urastanja. Ja sam imala dosta blag slučaj, a najgadniji je onaj u kojem posteljica probije maternicu.

----------


## VedranaV

Ifi, pitat ću ja, ali daj me molim te nazovi na mob da mi daš još malo štofa, poslat ću ti broj na pp.

----------


## VedranaV

A u međuvremenu, evo par njegovih tekstova:

http://birthpsychology.com/primalhealth/primal10.html

http://birthpsychology.com/primalhea...l20%20joy.html




> Our current understanding of the life-long effects of prenatal exposure to maternal stress hormones has many practical implications. The first duty of all those who meet pregnant women is to protect their emotional state. In the age of routine medicalized prenatal care the attitudes of health professionals can have powerful effects on the emotional states of pregnant women. Thus the main preoccupation, even the zeal of doctors, midwives and other specialized professionals should be to avoid the “nocebo effect” during prenatal visits.19 In practice, this means that they must create such interactions that a pregnant woman feels even happier after a prenatal visit than before… or at least less anxious. This will not be easy as long as the dominant style of prenatal care is to routinely offer all pregnant women a standardized battery of tests, thus turning every prenatal visit into an opportunity to realize all the risks associated with pregnancy and childbirth. There are reasons today to reconsider the contents of antenatal visits and to shift towards a selective attitude.


http://www.wombecology.com/maternalemotional.html

----------


## traktorka

Vidimo se   :Smile:

----------


## kli_kli

Meni je veoma zao sto ne mogu danas u Osijek, jer nam u principu nije daleko, a meni je potrebno takvo predavanje.
MMu je istekao pasos  :Sad: 

dorotea24 svakako obratite (tvoj ginekolog i ti) paznju!
 :Heart:

----------


## dorotea24

I? Jesl predavanje još traje ili se nikome još ne da napisati kakvi su dojmovi?  :Grin:

----------


## Beta

Dorotea, ja sve uvijek propuštam, tako da ti naalost ne mogu ništa reći. Kako si ti?

----------


## dorotea24

Ja bujam  :Grin:  A ti?

Čekam, čekam bilo kakvu vijest. Ili ste se negdje dalje preselile? Bilo tko? :/

----------


## dorotea24

Zar baš nitko ne može reći ni jednu riječ o predavanju? Pa bar kako vam je bilo. :/

----------


## VedranaV

Bilo je super, najviše je govorio o fiziologiji poroda i o autentičnim primaljama, odnosno o njihovoj ulozi na porodu (naravno, da osiguraju da se ne ometa fiziologija poroda). Bit će intervju na portalu. U principu je pričao isto ono o čemu piše u svojim člancima i knjigama (http://www.birthpsychology.com/primalhealth/). Meni je najsnažnija rečenica s predavanja da smo napravili naše hormone ljubavi (u porodu) beskorisnima.

----------


## VedranaV

http://www.birthpsychology.com/primalhealth/

----------


## saška

> Zar baš nitko ne može reći ni jednu riječ o predavanju? Pa bar kako vam je bilo. :/


Bilo nam je lijepo   :Grin:  .

----------


## traktorka

> dorotea24 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zar baš nitko ne može reći ni jednu riječ o predavanju? Pa bar kako vam je bilo. :/
> 
> 
> Bilo nam je lijepo   .


Istina,istina...bilo je super....još da sam na vrijeme skontala da se mogu uzeti slušalice za prijevod   :Embarassed:  
Ali dobro...većinu sam shvatila! Čovjek je savršen predavač,oduševio me.

----------


## dorotea24

Hvala.
 :Smile:

----------


## Frida

> saška prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  dorotea24 prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa traktorko jedna, što se nisi javila?! Nemoj samo reći da nisi skužila kada su RODE uletile  :Laughing:

----------


## traktorka

Frida-mislim da je to bilo teško za ne vidjeti   :Grin:  

Jesi ti sjedila pored cure koja je stavila kameru da snima predavanje? Imaš kratku,plavu kosu?
Iskreno,bilo mi blesavo doći i reći "ej bok ja sam traktorka  :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:  " .

----------


## koryanshea

> Iskreno,bilo mi blesavo doći i reći "ej bok ja sam traktorka   " .


kad to prvi put napravis, odjednom postane normalno  :Grin:

----------


## traktorka

> traktorka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Iskreno,bilo mi blesavo doći i reći "ej bok ja sam traktorka   " .
> 
> 
> kad to prvi put napravis, odjednom postane normalno


  :Laughing:   vidiš,vidiš...morat ću tako početi razmišljati  8)

----------


## Felix

traktorka, cura s kratkom plavom kosom sam bila ja. cura s kamerom je juanita.  :Smile:  
i stvarno, zasto se nisi javila? tccc  :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

dakle, postoji snimak   :Grin:  
jel se može nekak do njega?

----------


## traktorka

> traktorka, cura s kratkom plavom kosom sam bila ja. cura s kamerom je juanita.  
> i stvarno, zasto se nisi javila? tccc


Da,da...pomiješala sam nickove   :Embarassed:  

Ok,drugi put me moj nick neće spriječiti  8) 

Meni je predavanje zaista bilo savršeno,smirujuće skroz....  :Smile:

----------


## Frida

Eto, Felix me preduhitrila.

----------


## dorotea24

> Ok,drugi put me moj nick neće spriječiti  8)


A kako te to tvoj nick sprječava?  :Grin:  

Cure jel postoji snimak i jel se može  doći do njega ili da kontaktiram svoje cure iz Osijeka.

Kada će intervju?

----------


## traktorka

> traktorka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Ok,drugi put me moj nick neće spriječiti  8) 
> 
> 
> A kako te to tvoj nick sprječava?


Pa nije baš se dičiti njime   :Grin:   bar ne naglas !

Ali uz svesrdnu pomoć ostalih forumašica,lagano se mirim sa istim   :Smile:

----------


## dorotea24

Ajde baš je fora nick....pravi zemljoradnički. Moj bi ga Patrik baš volio  :Grin:  Ako ništa drugo bar je stvarno originalan. Nama se možeš bez stida javiti ako nas sretneš u gradu. završismo mi od odenta na nickovima....eto tako vam je to kad nam ne dajete taj intervju  :Grin:

----------

